# Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell"



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

So I'm confused about the naming of this fish. What is the difference between the Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell" and Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu dwarf other than the geographical location they are collected from? My fish were labeled Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu dwarf at the LFS, but I'm reading that the Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell" is more likely to be found today at an LFS rather than the Sumbu dwarf. How can I tell the difference by appearance?


----------



## FishGuyCA (Aug 20, 2014)

I would also like to know the difference. I believe the shell version uses a shell for breeding, but I am unsure if this applies to all compressiceps.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

No one yet? I'm wondering if it is the same fish with a couple of different names.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a good question but one that doesn't have a definite answer as near as I can tell. I used cichlidae.com for the following information but you need a paid subscription to view the articles.

Altolamprologus sp. 'compressiceps shell' is found at 3 locations in Zambia: Cape Kachese, Chimba, and Sumbu with a possible 4th location in Tanzania at Cape Mbimbwe. There may be additional variants at other locations of the lake.

The A. sp. 'compressiceps shell' usually has noticeable vertical dark bars on the body.

I bought 2 different bags of fish at different auctions, one labeled A. compressiceps 'sumbu shell' and one labeled A. compressiceps 'shell'. I keep them in 2 separate tanks because I am unsure if they are actually different species. They look different from each other as far as color goes.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for the reply Dee. How is the color different between the 2 you have?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The ones I have that are labeled 'sumbu shell' look very similar to the ones that you posted in your other thread and have the yellow tail.

The other ones I have labeled as 'shell', are mostly dark, almost a chocolate color and appear to have a bit of blue sheen on the dorsal fin and are a bit larger than the 'sumbu shell' plus they do not have a yellow tail. Unfortunately, taking pics of these fish is very difficult because I have a black painted background, darn it.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I love to see the sp. Compressiceps shell, but I understand the difficulty of getting a good photo as is evidenced by my pictures.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Actually your pics are pretty good, clear shots, not blurry, nothing to be embarrassed about.

I'll try again tomorrow to get some pics of them.


----------

